#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Link dedicado.posso pegar um link da vivo empresa e distribuir?

## Gasparnet

qual o preço de link dedicado ? duvidas: eu posso pegar um link da vivo empresa de 200 mg de dow e 100 de upload e distribuir no meu provedor?, lembrando que esse plano na vivo empresa custa 309 reais.
ainda não to funcionando e nem comprei nada ainda de antenas e estou tirando a licença ,mas tenho visto o grande problema e´o preço caro do link dedicado. seria ilegal se eu fizesse isso? valeu gente, respondem sem exculaxarem , ta chei de sabidão 
aqui mas vai devagar sou UM APRENDIZ

----------


## junior.corazza

Apesar dessa pratica ser comum em muitos provedores, sim é uma pratica ilegal.

Nao sou especialista em provedores, mas acredito que para tirar a licença você deve ter contrato de pelo menos 1 link dedicado

----------


## dingao

Meu amigo na verdade não pode mais não tem nada que endedi de coloca para roda este link com e ilegal com Anatel pede para vc nota fiscal seu link dedicado e pegunta quanto de link vc tem quanto cliente vc vai atender com este link

----------


## Gasparnet

Mas alguém ai acha q é ilegal ?o plano já fala empresa, sou uma empresa, o preço é até mais caro, agora sobre os links dedicados ai qual o preço aqui por suzano ou em outra região.

----------


## naldo864

> Mas alguém ai acha q é ilegal ?o plano já fala empresa, sou uma empresa, o preço é até mais caro, agora sobre os links dedicados ai qual o preço aqui por suzano ou em outra região.


Leia o contrato para ver a modalidade que a vivo esta colocando neste plano empresa e qual a garantia de banda do plano,se for dedicado para revenda sem problemas.leia o contrato.

----------


## sphreak

Ilegal não é... Mas "link" empresa não é exatamente um link e sim uma conexão compartilhada com garantias de banda melhores. 

Fique esperto. A Vivo tem cláusula de barreira que prevê multa de R$ 10.000,00 por compartilhamento ou revenda de conexão que não seja comprada na modalidade provedor!

Como eles vão descobrir? Pelo número de conexões TCP/UDP + tráfego...

Boa sorte!

----------


## emilidani

Não deve distribuir, esses links empresariais nao permitem distribuir , verifica no contrato.

----------


## Gasparnet

ok, gente boas, era só uma duvida porque aqui perto de casa um cara que se diz ter
licença da Anael distribui speedy ainda com anteninhas omini, e tem uma antena a 3 metros da outra de 2.4 g a frequência.tudo bem se ele tem ou não mas voces dizem que é ilegal usar a ADSL então esse cara ta ferrado

----------


## Wanderley298

Acredito que não pode embora pagamos pelo serviço. Seria a mesma coisa se vender a nossa água da copasa para o vizinho. Pode dar cadeia.

----------


## chocobama

Com poucos clientes e para conseguir começar, coloque este link em operação e seja feliz. Em tempos de Netflix e youtube, comprar link dedicado é pedir para sangrar todo mês. Guarde a grana e coloque muitos clientes na rede. Invista em infraestrutura e coloque ainda mais clientes. LINK IP de verdade não é para provedor pequeno ganhar dinheiro.

Ahhhhh, mas fulano começou o provedor dele todo legalizado com 4M dedicado por 2000.00...... .. Hoje isto não existe! É B comercialmente inviável. Comece brincando de compartilhar e se gostar parta para as cabeças. Mas, é um caminho sem volta. Cuide do seu dinheiro.

----------


## SolracidE

Assim você me deixa preocupado, tenho planos de abrir um provedor.

----------


## muttley

Tem lugares que o link dedicado é 50 reais o mega. E outros lugares, 100 a 200 reais o mega.
Veja ai na sua região quanto é? E comece seu provedor com um link VDSL de 30 ou 50 megas.
E depois de ter 80 clientes na sua rede, a 50 reais cada, voce ja pode contratar um link dedicado de pelo menos 20 megas!

----------


## emilidani

Depende!!! lê o contrato empresarial deles a ver que diz.

----------


## eduardomotoboys

Pesquisei sobre isso no próprio contrato da vivo específica que mesmo empresa vc não pode revender

----------


## Suport3

Acho muito mais vantajoso você ter link dedicado e não ser legalizado. Porque o que vai fazer você crescer vai ser um bom link, para deixar seus clientes satisfeitos.

----------


## rogermacedo

> Com poucos clientes e para conseguir começar, coloque este link em operação e seja feliz. Em tempos de Netflix e youtube, comprar link dedicado é pedir para sangrar todo mês. Guarde a grana e coloque muitos clientes na rede. Invista em infraestrutura e coloque ainda mais clientes. LINK IP de verdade não é para provedor pequeno ganhar dinheiro.
> 
> Ahhhhh, mas fulano começou o provedor dele todo legalizado com 4M dedicado por 2000.00...... .. Hoje isto não existe! É B comercialmente inviável. Comece brincando de compartilhar e se gostar parta para as cabeças. Mas, é um caminho sem volta. Cuide do seu dinheiro.


Perfeito, conheço um cara que tá tirando mais de 40 mil por mês, com estes link empresas, ele fala que passou um cabo até uma cidade vizinha para ligar direto na central de distribuição de fibra mas pura conversas mandou a vivo instalar num bairro visinho em uma mansão que a vivo tem estrutura de atendimento passou um cabo de 16fo e alimenta o provedor, começou com ADSL hoje ta de boa , mas desleixou com a rede e vem perdendo clientes, a concorrência é cruel. Como sei disto ?, ele veio arrotar vantagem eu segui os cabos, quem tem boca fala o que quer.... tenho uma linha empresa 200 megas IP fixo, e 4 ADSL de 300 megas. Os próprios caras da vivo orienta os clientes a compartilhar o sinal com os vizinhos e oferta a mão de obra como trabalho extra fora do expediente.

----------

